# Can anyone identify this fry?



## Solace (Feb 12, 2006)

you found it in your filter?? I have no clue what fry it is, but.. amazing if it was in your filter.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I was cleaning out the filter to collect the Cherry Red shrimp that accumulate in there. As I was fishing the shrimp out I noticed the fry, maybe 8-10 of them. So I poured them all back into the tank.

This morning I saw one of them had gotten snagged by a Hydra in the mound of Pellia I have growing in the tank. Maybe they would have been safer in the filter for another month.

Once the fry grow up (or perish) I'll fluff up the Pellia so that the Gouramis can have at the Hydra.


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

what kinda water do you have?......those tetras need soft water,neutral-acid water to spawn in....its concievable that they hatched in your filter cause they are light sensitive.....pearl gouriamis are bubble nest breeders(i think) ...ottos rarely breed in the aquarium and lay eggs in remote corners of the tank, and are said to look like miniature versions of the parents....and i never heard of a punctatus cory. 
how big are the fry? when was the last time you cleaned your filter?


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

Doesn't look like any Cory fry I've had....


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

personally..i think its a tetra.....corys and ottos have their mouths on the bottom of their heads


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

triple red said:


> what kinda water do you have?......those tetras need soft water,neutral-acid water to spawn in....its concievable that they hatched in your filter cause they are light sensitive.....pearl gouriamis are bubble nest breeders(i think) ...ottos rarely breed in the aquarium and lay eggs in remote corners of the tank, and are said to look like miniature versions of the parents....and i never heard of a punctatus cory.
> how big are the fry? when was the last time you cleaned your filter?


Water is very hard (KH14, GH 18). Filter hadn't been cleaned in about a month so I'm assuming that the eggs got sucked into the filter. The intake is behind a mound of Pellia so that would make sense.



New 2 fish said:


> Doesn't look like any Cory fry I've had....


So I can eliminate my Corys? I never saw the male Gourami building a bubble nest so I tend to eliminate then as well. I've had Congo Tetras spawn before, but never any of my SA ones.

I guess I'll have to see if they can evade the Hydra and make it to juvi stage in life.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

WOW. How in the world did you find that little tiny thing inside all the mess you must have cleaned out of your filter? Maybe its just me, but when I clean out my filter (especially when I squeeze out the sponge- YUCK) you could hide a gorilla in that water and I wouldn't see it.


----------



## Ðank (Dec 29, 2005)

I find things(fry,kuhli loaches, and snails) in my canister too. I am not familiar with your particular corys but I think even the tiniest fry have some form of whiskers. After a week they are clearly corys/catfish of some kind. Also they are always on the bottom just like the grownups. Normally I'd say a better pic would help, but not this time. Geez, nice one!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

turbosaurus said:


> WOW. How in the world did you find that little tiny thing inside all the mess you must have cleaned out of your filter? Maybe its just me, but when I clean out my filter (especially when I squeeze out the sponge- YUCK) you could hide a gorilla in that water and I wouldn't see it.


I was expecting the same thing as it's usually pretty mucky after a month. But this time the filter was really clean. The tank is almost completely packed with plants at the moment so that might explain the lack of gunk.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Its definately one of the clear fish species.:bounce:


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm going to say rummynose or cardinal. I had some fry that looked exactly like that in my filter a couple months back. I'm pretty sure they were neon tetra fry as it looked like they were getting just a little bit of blue before they all died (didn't have anywhere to keep them but a jar- didn't work to hot)

Brian


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, first they'll have to make it out of the Pellia where I've seen Hydra that are near 1/4" long with their tentacles extended. :icon_eek:


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

bharada said:


> Well, first they'll have to make it out of the Pellia where I've seen Hydra that are near 1/4" long with their tentacles extended. :icon_eek:


 thats scary:icon_eek:


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

bharada said:


> Well, first they'll have to make it out of the Pellia where I've seen Hydra that are near 1/4" long with their tentacles extended. :icon_eek:


Oh, gawds, they're mutating. Before you know it they'll be like  this

Well, apparently a couple of the tetras are to blame. That would be too cool! I hope some of them survive to adulthood so the mystery will be solved.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I was able to see two fry dashing in and out of the Pellia this evening. I'm hoping that there are more in the under growth where the light doesn't reach.

And so far the Hydra have not reached human consuming proportions.


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

That my friend is a baby rummy nose tetra. Its mouth lends towards a midwater swimmer (tetra) and its early coloration suggests rummynose.

Well done! You can sell them off for quite a pretty penny


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Well that would explain why the haven't been swimming out front lately—too busy making out in the bushes. :icon_lol:


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

hey bob , if ya wanna get rid of the hydra...go here http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/hydra.html#8
read abut the fluke tab and hydro peroxide :thumbsup:


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Update pic...


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

No doubt it's a Characin with that finagge. Colombian tetras are rather large and more rounded; while Cardinals would have already shown some coloration. They are probably Rummynose fry.

BTW, Pearl Gourami's will eat Hydra - just don't feed them everyday and you'll find them munching on it.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, I think the verdict is in. These guys are baby Colombian Tetras...










Turns out that there are at least 14 survivors. The largest one is about 5/8" long. The smallest is maybe 3/8" long. Needless to say, in a very short while my 40g tank will be overstocked with Colombian Tetras.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Love it! Great thread.


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool! Looks like they're growing out well.


----------



## nddonegan (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats! Breeding tetras is always an accomplishment.

I'm a month too late, but in the 3-28 photo you can tell it is a Colombian and not a Rummy-Nose. Take a second look - you can see the red coloration developing in the tail. Of course you probably figured it out on your own around that time anyway...

On a different note - I thought Colombians were aggressive towards smaller tetras?


----------



## Livebearer101 (Feb 7, 2006)

And i was so sure they were Rummynose! 

Well i guess it shows you never know. I think all tetras look very much alike and mistaken in the early days. Well done! Id look into selling a few off.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesome, Bill! Well done roud:.


----------



## SunkShip (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow that's awesome! Cool photos


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

nddonegan said:


> On a different note - I thought Colombians were aggressive towards smaller tetras?


I was expectong that, too. Originally they were bought to stock a 20g tank. But the outgrew that so I transferred them into my 40.

While they do have their moments of establishing a pecking order amongst themselves they really pay no attention to any of their tankmates, including the Cherry Red shrimp.

And I wish I could take some of the credit for the successful spawning, but I was just really lucky this time. Perhaps it was the freakishly rainy spring we had here in the bay area. And of course, having nearly a cubic foot of Pellia foloating in the tank for cover didn't hurt either.


----------

